# Pulling files off of phone



## DroidSales

Yes, I'm sure I'm missing something very easy, but it's getting frustrating so I'm going to ask. I'm trying to pull the framework-res.apk, systemui.apk, and com.htc.resources.apk files from my wife's rooted Inc2 to cook her a theme. I can find them on her phone using astro, but when I hook to pc, it obviously only shows me the SD card. I tried using adb file explorer, but still couldn't get to the folders stored on phone's memory.

I even tried selecting the files while in astro and gmailing them to myself, but they weren't attached when I opened the email (even though it showed them attached before sending).

I know where the [email protected] files are, just not how to get them! :_con: It's frustrating lol :_con:

Someone please tell me how to get these dang files! Thanks!


----------



## Rogan

Framework-res.apk is found in /system/framework

Systemui.apk is found in /system/app

As for .com.htc resources.apk it might be in /system/app as well but idk as I only run AOSP.


----------



## DroidSales

Thanks for the reply. I know where to find them on the phone; what's kicking my ass is downloading them from there to my computer to upload on UOT site. Any ideas there?


----------



## Rogan

adb pull?

like this:

If on windows:
adb pull /system/framework/framework-res.apk

If on ubuntu:
./adb pull /system/framework/framework-res.apk


----------



## DroidSales

Sweet, gonna try that. Thanks!


----------



## Rogan

No problem, let me know how it goes.


----------



## DroidSales

Ok, another stupid question . . . I haven't had to use adb in months, and can't remember what command to enter into command prompt (Windows) to get to where it will accept adb instructions.


----------



## mad96

Use root explorer copy the file and paste on root of SD then hook up the computer and you got it

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## nitsuj17

DroidSales said:


> Ok, another stupid question . . . I haven't had to use adb in months, and can't remember what command to enter into command prompt (Windows) to get to where it will accept adb instructions.


if adb isnt universal for you then you would need to cd the folder it is

ie



> cd C:\android-sdk-windows\tools
> adb pull


----------



## DroidSales

Got it with root explorer. Don't know why i was using astro instead. Also, good to remember how to get to adb command area.

Thanks for the replies and help; one thing i love about android is the way the community takes care of its own!


----------



## DroidSales

Hmmmmm . . . One thing wiki app is missing is ability to thank. Just noticed that.


----------

